# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report Seadrift, TX.; 4/20/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great day for sight casting reds. With water temps starting off cool, most of the fish were hanging near 3-5 foot of water. Had a lot of refusals early, but as the day heated up fish became more aggressive. All our fish today were released, we were simply enjoying some hard pulls and good weather.

Check out this short video we put together from today, and be sure to check out and subscribe to our Youtube channel:
Captain Nathan Beabout N&M Sportsman’s Adventures for more instructional fishing videos, as well as some action packed fishing videos from Lower Laguna Monster trout to sight casting fun!


----------

